# ماذاتعرفون عن الnano robots



## روزاما المراغى (28 ديسمبر 2007)

ماهوتعريف النانوتكنولوجى؟
تاريخ تواجدالنانوروبوتس؟
وظيفته واستخدماته؟
بعض الصورالتوضيحيه؟
وجزاكم الله خيرالنا


----------



## الحاتم (29 ديسمبر 2007)

النانو تكنولوجى هو التصميم على مستوى الحزئ
بمعنى هو اعادة ترتيب الجزيئات مع بعض لتغير شكل وخواص المادة
فكل 10 مليون جزئ يكون تقريبا 1 ملميتر 
مثال اعادة ترتيب جزئات مادة الكربون و عمل شكل اسطوانى منها جعل لها قوة تعادل 600 مرة الحديد الصلب ( يعنى تم صناعة قلم رصاص هو فى شدته اقوى من الحديد) و ان كان هناك محاولات لجعله اطول من ل مم.
و ايضا تم تصنيع ترس. 
وهذا حسب فهمى لما سمعته من د.اسماعيل سراج الدين رئيس مكتبة الاسكندرية فى احد المؤتمرات


----------



## الحاتم (29 ديسمبر 2007)

النانو تكنولوجى هو التصميم على مستوى الحزئ
بمعنى هو اعادة ترتيب الجزيئات مع بعض لتغير شكل وخواص المادة
فكل 10 مليون جزئ يكون تقريبا 1 ملميتر 
مثال اعادة ترتيب جزئات مادة الكربون و عمل شكل اسطوانى منها جعل لها قوة تعادل 600 مرة الحديد الصلب ( يعنى تم صناعة قلم رصاص هو فى شدته اقوى من الحديد) و ان كان هناك محاولات لجعله اطول من ل مم.
و ايضا تم تصنيع ترس. 
وهذا حسب فهمى لما سمعته من د.اسماعيل سراج الدين رئيس مكتبة الاسكندرية فى احد المؤتمرات


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (29 ديسمبر 2007)

Ali Abbas Iraq MECHATRONICS


ما هي نانوتكنولوجي؟ 



يشتق مصطلح "نانوتكنولوجي" من النانومتر، وهو مقياس مقداره واحد من 

الف من مليون من المتر، اي واحد على بليون من المتر، او واحد من مليون من 

المليمتر. ويمثل ذلك واحداً على ثمانين الفاً من قطر... شعرة واحدة! 

واضح انه مقدار شديد الصغر. انه المقياس الذي يستخدمه العلماء عند قياس 

الذرة والالكترونات التي تدور حول نواة الذرة وما الى ذلك. 

ترجع اول افكار Nanotechnology الى عالم الرياضيات 

الاميركي فون نييمان، الحائز جائزة نوبل (1959). ولشرح الفكرة، يعطي 

نييمان المثال التالي: يرسل عالم الى زميله دبوساً كتب على رأسه جملة "ما 

رأيك بهذا، هل تستطيع تقليده"؟ فيرد الزميل الدبوس بعد ان يكتب على نقطة في 

تلك الجملة عبارة "حسناً، ما رأيك انت بهذا"؟ 

في عام 1986، وضع عالم الرياضيات الاميركي اريك دريكسلر، المؤسس 

الفعلي لهذا العلم، كتاباً اسمه "محركات التكوين"، بسَّط فيه الافكار الاساس لعلم 

نانوتكنولوجي. وعرض فيه ايضاً المخاطر الكبرى المرافقة له. تتمثل الفكرة 

الاساس في الكتاب بان الكون كله مكون من ذرات وجزيئيات Atoms & 

Molecules، وأن لا بد من نشوء تكنولوجيا للسيطرة على هذه 

المكونات الاساس. واذا عرفنا تركيب المواد، يمكن صناعة اي مادة، او اي 

شيء، بواسطة رصف مكوناتها الذرية ورصها الواحدة الى جانب الاخرى. 

مثلاً، المعروف ان الماس مكون من ذرات الفحم وجزيئياته. ونظرياً، يمكن 

تفكيك الفحم، ثم اعادة رص مكوناته الذرية لصناعة الماس. يعتبر البورسلان 

مادة مهمة، ولكنها هشَّة. سبب هشاشتها ان الفراغ بين جزيئياتها، وهي من 

الرمل، كبير نسبياً، ما يقلل من تماسكها. يمكن اخذ اي بورسلان، مثل 

الصحون، وتفكيكه الى مكوناته الذرية الاصغر، ثم اعادة رصف هذه المكونات 

بصورة متماسكة جداً. النتيجة؟ بورسلان اقوى من الحديد، يمكن استعماله في 

صنع سيارات خفيفة الوزن لا تحتاج الى كثير من الوقود. يتشارك البترول، 

مثلاً، في تركيبه مع الكثير من المواد العضوية. يمكن تركيب البترول،انطلاقاً 

من اي نفايات عضوية، بعد تفكيكها الى مكوناتها الذرية ثم اعادة تجميعها لتصنع 

بترولاً! 

الحال ان الاحتمالات لا متناهية. يمكن صناعة التيتانيوم، المعدن الاشد صلابة 

على الارض الذي تصنع منه مركبات الفضاء، انطلاقاً من اي خردة معدنية. 

انه انقلاب جذري العلاقة بين الصناعة والمواد الاولية، بل ومجمل نظام التبادل 

الاقتصادي العالمي. 

الرواصف تبيد البشرية! 


اذاً في كل صناعة نانوتكنولوجي، هناك ضرورة للسيطرة على الذرة الواحدة 

والجزيء الواحد. كيف يمكن ذلك؟ انها الرواصف Assembler، 

ذلك هو الحلم الكبير لدريكسلر. ماهو الراصف؟ هو انسان آلي (روبوت 

Robot) متناهي الصغر، لا يرى بالعين المجردة، ولا يزيد حجمه عن 

حجم الفيروس او البكتيريا. يملك الراصف "ايدي" تمكنه من الامساك 

بالذرة او الجزيء، ما يعطيه القدرة على تفكيك اي مادة الى مكوناتها الذرية 

الاصغر. وكذلك يقدر على رصف الذرات الواحدة قرب الاخرى، لصناعة 

كل شيء انطلاقاً من اي شيء تقريباً. ومثل كل روبوت، فانه مزود بعقل 

الكتروني، اي كومبيوتر، يدير كل اعماله. ويتحكم البشر بالرواصف عبر 

تحكمهم بالكومبيوترات التي تدير الرواصف وبرامجها. يمكن تخيّل راصف 

طبي بحجم فيروس. انه مبرمج لملاحقة البكتيريا التي تسبب امراضاً في 

الانسان. يمكن حقن مجموعة من تلك الرواصف في دم مريض مهدد بالتهاب 

عجز الطب عن علاجه. بعدها، تلاحق الرواصف البكتيريا وتمزقها، ما يخلص 

المريض من شبح الموت. هكذا يشرح دريكسلر عمل رواصف النانوتكنولوجي 

في كتابه المذكور آنفاً. 



هاك روبوت نانوي يسبح في دم الانسان ويقاتل البكتيريا 




يمكن هذه الرواصف ان تُبَرْمَج لتمسك بذرات معدنية لصنع مركبات فضاء بحجم 

الظفر. تلك المركبات مزودة بكومبيوترات واجهزة اتصال مع الارض. 

ولانها مركبات فائقة الصغر، يمكن ان تستعمل اي مصدر للطاقة في الفضاء 

الخارجي، مثل الضوء او حتى الذبذبات الصوتية، للانطلاق الى مجرات لا يحلم 

الانسان بالوصول اليها. وينطبق الوصف نفسه على صنع غواصات تقدر على 

مسح قيعان محيطات الكرة الارضية. وهكذا دواليك. واضح ان الامر 

يتطلب اعداداً كبيرة من الرواصف. يتمثل الحل في صناعتها، او حتى تكليف 

الرواصف نفسها بصنعها، اي اعطاء الرواصف القدرة على "استنساخ" نفسها 

بنفسها. كأنها انسال لنوع جديد سيولد على الارض بفضل علم نانوتكنولوجي. 

هل اصبح ثقب الاوزون مهدداً للارض؟ لنرسل اليه الرواصف لاصلاحه. 

لكن ماذا لو حدث خلل ما لعمل الرواصف او بالاحرى كومبيوتراتها؟ عندها بدل 

اصلاح ثقب الاوزون ربما زادت الرواصف في خرابه. ربما ازالت كل درع 

الاوزون الذي يقي الارض من تدفق الاشعاعات المميتة. ما الذي يحدث 

عندها؟ في رفة عين، يفنى كل ذي حياة على وجه الارض، وتنتهي حضارة 

الانسان كلها! هذا ما يحذر منه دريكسلر في كتابه. ذلك احد المخاطر التي 

تؤرق دوماً بيل جوي. هل يمكن درء هذا الخطر؟ الجواب رهن المستقبل. 




MANY THANKS FOR ALL MECHATRONICS ENGINEER IN HOME LAND SPECIALY IN IRAQ


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (29 ديسمبر 2007)

Ali Abbas IRAQ Mechatronics


ما هي نانوتكنولوجي؟ 



يشتق مصطلح "نانوتكنولوجي" من النانومتر، وهو مقياس مقداره واحد من 

الف من مليون من المتر، اي واحد على بليون من المتر، او واحد من مليون من 

المليمتر. ويمثل ذلك واحداً على ثمانين الفاً من قطر... شعرة واحدة! 

واضح انه مقدار شديد الصغر. انه المقياس الذي يستخدمه العلماء عند قياس 

الذرة والالكترونات التي تدور حول نواة الذرة وما الى ذلك. 

ترجع اول افكار Nanotechnology الى عالم الرياضيات 

الاميركي فون نييمان، الحائز جائزة نوبل (1959). ولشرح الفكرة، يعطي 

نييمان المثال التالي: يرسل عالم الى زميله دبوساً كتب على رأسه جملة "ما 

رأيك بهذا، هل تستطيع تقليده"؟ فيرد الزميل الدبوس بعد ان يكتب على نقطة في 

تلك الجملة عبارة "حسناً، ما رأيك انت بهذا"؟ 

في عام 1986، وضع عالم الرياضيات الاميركي اريك دريكسلر، المؤسس 

الفعلي لهذا العلم، كتاباً اسمه "محركات التكوين"، بسَّط فيه الافكار الاساس لعلم 

نانوتكنولوجي. وعرض فيه ايضاً المخاطر الكبرى المرافقة له. تتمثل الفكرة 

الاساس في الكتاب بان الكون كله مكون من ذرات وجزيئيات Atoms & 

Molecules، وأن لا بد من نشوء تكنولوجيا للسيطرة على هذه 

المكونات الاساس. واذا عرفنا تركيب المواد، يمكن صناعة اي مادة، او اي 

شيء، بواسطة رصف مكوناتها الذرية ورصها الواحدة الى جانب الاخرى. 

مثلاً، المعروف ان الماس مكون من ذرات الفحم وجزيئياته. ونظرياً، يمكن 

تفكيك الفحم، ثم اعادة رص مكوناته الذرية لصناعة الماس. يعتبر البورسلان 

مادة مهمة، ولكنها هشَّة. سبب هشاشتها ان الفراغ بين جزيئياتها، وهي من 

الرمل، كبير نسبياً، ما يقلل من تماسكها. يمكن اخذ اي بورسلان، مثل 

الصحون، وتفكيكه الى مكوناته الذرية الاصغر، ثم اعادة رصف هذه المكونات 

بصورة متماسكة جداً. النتيجة؟ بورسلان اقوى من الحديد، يمكن استعماله في 

صنع سيارات خفيفة الوزن لا تحتاج الى كثير من الوقود. يتشارك البترول، 

مثلاً، في تركيبه مع الكثير من المواد العضوية. يمكن تركيب البترول،انطلاقاً 

من اي نفايات عضوية، بعد تفكيكها الى مكوناتها الذرية ثم اعادة تجميعها لتصنع 

بترولاً! 

الحال ان الاحتمالات لا متناهية. يمكن صناعة التيتانيوم، المعدن الاشد صلابة 

على الارض الذي تصنع منه مركبات الفضاء، انطلاقاً من اي خردة معدنية. 

انه انقلاب جذري العلاقة بين الصناعة والمواد الاولية، بل ومجمل نظام التبادل 

الاقتصادي العالمي. 

الرواصف تبيد البشرية! 


اذاً في كل صناعة نانوتكنولوجي، هناك ضرورة للسيطرة على الذرة الواحدة 

والجزيء الواحد. كيف يمكن ذلك؟ انها الرواصف Assembler، 

ذلك هو الحلم الكبير لدريكسلر. ماهو الراصف؟ هو انسان آلي (روبوت 

Robot) متناهي الصغر، لا يرى بالعين المجردة، ولا يزيد حجمه عن 

حجم الفيروس او البكتيريا. يملك الراصف "ايدي" تمكنه من الامساك 

بالذرة او الجزيء، ما يعطيه القدرة على تفكيك اي مادة الى مكوناتها الذرية 

الاصغر. وكذلك يقدر على رصف الذرات الواحدة قرب الاخرى، لصناعة 

كل شيء انطلاقاً من اي شيء تقريباً. ومثل كل روبوت، فانه مزود بعقل 

الكتروني، اي كومبيوتر، يدير كل اعماله. ويتحكم البشر بالرواصف عبر 

تحكمهم بالكومبيوترات التي تدير الرواصف وبرامجها. يمكن تخيّل راصف 

طبي بحجم فيروس. انه مبرمج لملاحقة البكتيريا التي تسبب امراضاً في 

الانسان. يمكن حقن مجموعة من تلك الرواصف في دم مريض مهدد بالتهاب 

عجز الطب عن علاجه. بعدها، تلاحق الرواصف البكتيريا وتمزقها، ما يخلص 

المريض من شبح الموت. هكذا يشرح دريكسلر عمل رواصف النانوتكنولوجي 

في كتابه المذكور آنفاً. 



هاك روبوت نانوي يسبح في دم الانسان ويقاتل البكتيريا 




يمكن هذه الرواصف ان تُبَرْمَج لتمسك بذرات معدنية لصنع مركبات فضاء بحجم 

الظفر. تلك المركبات مزودة بكومبيوترات واجهزة اتصال مع الارض. 

ولانها مركبات فائقة الصغر، يمكن ان تستعمل اي مصدر للطاقة في الفضاء 

الخارجي، مثل الضوء او حتى الذبذبات الصوتية، للانطلاق الى مجرات لا يحلم 

الانسان بالوصول اليها. وينطبق الوصف نفسه على صنع غواصات تقدر على 

مسح قيعان محيطات الكرة الارضية. وهكذا دواليك. واضح ان الامر 

يتطلب اعداداً كبيرة من الرواصف. يتمثل الحل في صناعتها، او حتى تكليف 

الرواصف نفسها بصنعها، اي اعطاء الرواصف القدرة على "استنساخ" نفسها 

بنفسها. كأنها انسال لنوع جديد سيولد على الارض بفضل علم نانوتكنولوجي. 

هل اصبح ثقب الاوزون مهدداً للارض؟ لنرسل اليه الرواصف لاصلاحه. 

لكن ماذا لو حدث خلل ما لعمل الرواصف او بالاحرى كومبيوتراتها؟ عندها بدل 

اصلاح ثقب الاوزون ربما زادت الرواصف في خرابه. ربما ازالت كل درع 

الاوزون الذي يقي الارض من تدفق الاشعاعات المميتة. ما الذي يحدث 

عندها؟ في رفة عين، يفنى كل ذي حياة على وجه الارض، وتنتهي حضارة 

الانسان كلها! هذا ما يحذر منه دريكسلر في كتابه. ذلك احد المخاطر التي 

تؤرق دوماً بيل جوي. هل يمكن درء هذا الخطر؟ الجواب رهن المستقبل. 


many thaaaaaaaanks


----------



## ysffala9 (10 مارس 2009)

*شكرا لك واتمنىمن الله ان ينفعك بما علمك*​


----------

